# Disney XD HD,channel 292



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Toon Disney HD is no longer with us...
Disney XD HD went live today,on channel 292.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

what does the XD stand for ?


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Xtreme Digital.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Jtaylor1 said:


> Xtreme Digital.


:lol: As opposed to just "a little" digital?! Nice Disney.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

miketorse said:


> :lol: As opposed to just "a little" digital?! Nice Disney.


What do expect? The boss is a mouse.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

The point of this channel is to be a channel for boys. Apparently, the main Disney Channel became a channel primarily for girls.


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Jtaylor1 said:


> Xtreme Digital.


Actually, no. XD isn't an acronym for anything. It's just a pair of letters Disney owned the rights to (from their old online DXD movie player), and something they thought sounded cool.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Devo1237 said:


> Actually, no. XD isn't an acronym for anything. It's just a pair of letters Disney owned the rights to (from their old online DXD movie player), and something they thought sounded cool.


I'm sorry, you used the letters XD together two times in that post. You owe Disney a royalty of $325. Certified check only... ;-)


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

Is there a reason why this is posted as a DirecTV programming item, and not a general HD item? It's not like it's a DirecTV exclusive channel.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Good question, I'm happy to move this to the TV Show Talk forum.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

This also applies to the SD feed also.


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

This is big news!

Jeff


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

miketorse said:


> I'm sorry, you used the letters XD together two times in that post. You owe Disney a royalty of $325. Certified check only... ;-)


And you used them once.

That will be $162.50.

Disney Jeff


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

For folks interested in programming,etc. from Disney XD,here is a link to the official site for the channel.

http://disney.go.com/disneyxd/


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> For folks interested in programming,etc. from Disney XD,here is a link to the official site for the channel.
> 
> http://disney.go.com/disneyxd/


I'm glad I don't have any kids, that was painful.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

sigh...

I'm still waiting for a classic Vault Disney type channel.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

yes it was listed yesterday in the dish guide as disneyxhd. For get which channel it is since I dont have kids.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> What do expect? The boss is a mouse.


Good point.:lol:


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

MLBurks said:


> sigh...
> 
> I'm still waiting for a classic Vault Disney type channel.


You and me both buddy.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

I hope this works for the peeps that have kids


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Change the station but still got the same shows?


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

I think you will find most of the new content in Primetime. Also, I watched a Green Day video on DisneyXD. I don't think I would have seen that before.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Will this change break any series links or season passes?


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

t_h said:


> Will this change break any series links or season passes?


No.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

What's up with that huge logo in the lower left corner that would fit on a 4:3 screen?

Man that thing is annoying.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It could be an emoticon. XD is someone clsoing their eyes and laughing hard, like  is just smiling.

Let's ask Disney...


----------



## tonymus (Dec 26, 2006)

So Disney X D (note I didn't use the two letters together, try to sue me now, Mouse suits!) is kinda like Showtime Extreme, only for kids...


----------



## BoB3K (Jul 9, 2007)

For those with kids...

Phineas and Ferb == AWESOME

Spectacular Spider-Man (was on WB, supposed to be on XD in March) == Pretty Good


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm 23 and just started watching Phineas and Ferb a month ago, that show is awesome. My 1 1/2 yr old son loves it too.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm 35 and this show has sparked my interest. So I may give it a shot. I have an 11 year old who thinks he's too old for Disney or anything animated. So I'll be watching alone (which is the best way to watch TV IMHO).


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

I haven't yet decided if they're showing less HD content now or not.

No kids here, but I'm such an HD snob I found myself watching _The Replacements_ just because it looked good. :lol:


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Tom Servo said:


> I haven't yet decided if they're showing less HD content now or not.
> 
> No kids here, but I'm such an HD snob I found myself watching _The Replacements_ just because it looked good. :lol:


As someone who worked on both seasons of _The Replacements_, I'll take that as a compliment.


----------

